# arjo tuning body kit in the US



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

I am looking for a arjo tuning body kit. Anyone know anyone in the US selling these?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Behind all that aggressiveness, that TT is dying on the inside


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

This is just for laughs right?


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Hahahaha. Looks like it was designed by an old Pontiac Grand Am engineer on meth


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Kill with fire!!!!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

To add some constructive criticism to this, I do rather like those side skirts. The front.... no. Try as you might with your sagging eye lines and fake carbon fiber quarter panels, this will never be an R8 lol. :facepalm:
I would personally look for a more clean front bumper if you must change it from OEM op. Just my thoughts.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I just threw-up a little in my mouth. :facepalm:

B.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Wow so many haters...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

daczone said:


> Wow so many haters...


Yes, we hate ugly, ricey, over aggressive body kits that ruin the body lines and look horrible compared to OEM. Yes, we hate those.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

"Haters gonna hate" :laugh:


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> "Haters gonna hate" :laugh:


Even back when I was like 16 and liked rice (pretty sure we all did at one point), I never understood the crooked license plate.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

This one takes it to a whole new level... makes regula look stock. Is there even a TT under there? I hope not :laugh:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm here to hate bruh.


----------



## Rathi (Apr 3, 2007)

I just realized this thing even covers the turn signals.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Hmm, I'm guessing your opinions are why I can't find one. 

You guys hate Veilside too? And YES Tokyo Drift was my favorite Fast & Furious movie.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

daczone said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing your opinions are why I can't find one.
> 
> You guys hate Veilside too? And YES Tokyo Drift was my favorite Fast & Furious movie.


Yeah, the manufaturer probably gave up trying to find someone insane enough to buy one. 

That Tokyo Drift era of rice have fortunately ended. Now if you want to embrace the rice culture you need to get into rusting body parts and scraping oil pans... been locked in someone's basement?


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

They sell a similar kit on ebay if you search for audi TT R8 style front bumper. They sell the rear and side skirts as well. All as a kit or separately

Example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1...ake:Audi|Model:TT&hash=item280230d2a3&vxp=mtr

In fact they several several different ones along these lines:

Example 2:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-TT-8N-MK1-FRONT-BUMPER-/181873610751?hash=item2a58830fff&vxp=mtr

although the second one ships from Poland .....

If you like it, then go for it. There are hardcore opinions for and against, but ultimately the only opinion that matters is yours. I personally don't think it looks all that bad, but I'm all for making my cars stand out and custom and turn heads. For me, the car has to make me want to turn around and look back at it parked as I walk away. If it looks like every other custom TT on the road then it's time to sell it. Fortunately for me, There aren't very many TT's on the road here. I've literally seen 4 all year So even mostly stock, mine stands out LOL. 

Good luck whichever way you decide to go brother.


----------

